# Erfahrungen mit SEO



## SD123 (27 November 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Suchmaschinenoptimierung gemacht?
Auf was muss man achten?
Woran erkennt man gutes SEO?

VG


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2018)

Gutes SEO wofür? 
Forum? Webseite?
Darf es was kosten?


----------



## SD123 (11 Januar 2019)

Webseite.
Darf was kosten, klar.


----------



## Thomaskerb (18 Januar 2019)

am besten lässt du dich von einer professionellen SEO Agentur beraten. Es gibt wirklich viele Dinge die man beachten muss. Gutes SEO erkennt man z.b. an eine gut optimierte Webseite, dem Ranking, Pagespeed usw..


----------



## Mumie (29 Januar 2019)

Man sollte sich aber auch die Agenturen vorher genau anschauen. Man hört ja immer wieder mal, dass es Probleme gibt und das sie einfach zu teuer sind.


----------



## Bouleareiree (8 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

hast du den bereits eine Lösung für dich gefunden ?
SEO Agenturen gibt es wie Sand am Meer und bei Google wird dir leider auch nicht recht geholfen.
Ich könnte dir z.B.  eine junge SEO-Agentur empfehlen. Diese machen Ihre Sache ordentlich und zu einem fairen Preis. Lest dir mal diesen Artikel über die Seo Agentur auf https://firmen.n-tv.de durch.  Vielleicht wären die was für dich.


----------



## Dracco (12 März 2019)

Hm, war denn jetzt eine Seo Agentur gefragt oder Hinweise, wie man selbst mehr über Seo in Erfahrung bringen könnte? Ich kann Lektüre empfehlen, zum Beispiel: SEO –_ Strategie, Taktik und Technik: Online-Marketing mittels effektiver Suchmaschinenoptimierung_ (Hrsg. Andre Alpar, Markus Koczy und Maik Metzen; SpringerGabler 2015). Dann gibt es noch Zeitschriften wie Suchradar und Website Boosting, die sehr hilfreich sein können. Online wäre da noch e-commerce-magazin.de und t3n.de (auch offline zu haben).


----------



## Goty2 (23 April 2019)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das du dich dann von einer SEO Agentur beraten lassen solltest!
Sie werden dir dann am besten alles erklären 
Welche SEO Agentur du jetzt nimmst, würde ich mal sagen, einfach eine, bei der du ein gutes Gefühl hasst. Damit liegt man meist richtig.
Hab' ich auch so gemacht. Aus vielen habe ich mich für (Werbung entfernt) entschieden. Jetzt im Nachhinein, kann ich sagen, dass es eine wirklich sehr gute SEO Agentur ist, die mir sehr geholfen hat. Ohne sie, gebe es heute meine Webseite ganz sicher nicht! Kann sie von daher auf jeden Fall empfehlen.
Haben mir auch gezeigt wie ich Google Rezensionen löschen kann!

Alles in allem bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden!

LG


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2019)

Führt bei mir  nur zu Mißtrauen  in Googletreffer, wenn sie manipulierbar wären/sind,
denn was anderes ist das nicht.


----------



## SD123 (12 Juni 2019)

Danke Euch, ich habe dann einen guten Partner für Suchmaschinenoptimierung gefunden.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2019)

Für mich ist und bleibt das nicht nachvollziehbare Manipulation.
Was macht denn diese SuperDuper SEO bzw Konkurrenz-Seos wenn mehrere 
Unternehmen mit dem gleichen Angebotsspectrum SEO´t werden wollen? Würfeln?


----------



## klausp (12 Juni 2019)

Von Zeit zu Zeit wird dieses Thema immer mal wieder in Erinnerung gerufen.
 Warum wohl?


----------

